# Slimline Modification questions



## sbarton22 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm getting ready to make a modified slimline. I want to make my own center band...I don't know, out of corian or something.

First question... can the top tube be reduced in size or longer?

That question stems from the second question, can I make the band any width I want (thus, moving the top tube further from the transmission)

Last question...Does the band have to float free? Please correct me if I am wrong, but as long as there is proper friction with the top barrel, the transmission will turn. So can the band can be attached to the top barrel?

Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## leestoresund (Nov 4, 2011)

Correct to all.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 4, 2011)

sbarton22 said:


> I'm getting ready to make a modified slimline. I want to make my own center band...I don't know, out of corian or something.
> 
> First question... can the top tube be reduced in size or longer? Yes
> 
> ...


 You are welcome


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 4, 2011)

thanks all!


----------



## azamiryou (Nov 5, 2011)

sbarton22 said:


> First question... can the top tube be reduced in size or longer?



Either tube can be made longer or shorter within limits. The key dimension is where the transmission is relative to the tip of the "nose cone". If the transmission is in the right place, the tubes have to be such that they can grip the correct areas of the transmission.

For the upper tube, there's another limit on how short you can make it, and that's how far the refill protrudes out the back in the retracted position. You need clearance inside the barrel for that, so be aware of it if shortening the upper barrel or adding anything that could block the interior of the tube (DAMHIKT).


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 5, 2011)

Never heard it called a "nose cone" but I suppose that is as good a description as any. Any way, the length from the end of the nose cone to the end transmission when pressed into the lower barrel is 3.95 inches. The lower barrel can be lengthened and the transmsisson pressed in farther....just keep the total length at 3.95 inches. I have a press block I use which works well.

As the lower barrel gets longer the exposed part of the transmission gets shorter....so there is a limit as to how long the lower barrel can be. Likewise, as the lower barrel gets shorter the transmission is not pressed in as far so there is a limit as to how short the lower barrel can be. Remember, the total length of 3.95 inches.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 6, 2011)

great explanation!


----------



## RHossack (Nov 6, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> Remember, the total length of 3.95 inches.


Don ... thanks for the drawing to make something simple.  Since you have a copyright on it may I have your permission to make one?

Getting ready for the Woodcraft "Pen Turning For The Troops" marathon that starts for me on the 10th at 5am at the store as we have a local TV station that will be there and that certainly would be beneficial.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 6, 2011)

Ron,
No copyright on the press block, just the picture. I see my pictures (and articles)showing up on various websites so I had the copyright watermark imbedded into my pictures. Don;t know if it helps but worth a try.

Make the block and press away. I hope the turnout at Woodcraft is a good one.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


RHossack said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Remember, the total length of 3.95 inches.
> ...


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 6, 2011)

*copyright....*



its_virgil said:


> Ron,
> No copyright on the press block, just the picture. I see my pictures (and articles)showing up on various websites so I had the copyright watermark imbedded into my pictures. Don;t know if it helps but worth a try.
> 
> Make the block and press away. I hope the turnout at Woodcraft is a good one.
> ...


 Well it won't hurt but I think that most folks know that about 90% of things marked "copyright" aren't.  Paper will hold still and let us write anything we want onto it.


----------

